# unknown symbol

## fender1212

alright well i tried the 2.6.9-rc3-nitro2, and it worked, but without vesa or nvidia, and those are things i do need, so i decided to use the 2.6.9-rc3-nitro1, and vesa worked, but nvidia fails to load every time, so i checked dmesg, and the following line was at the end

nvidia:unknown symbol __VMALLOC_RESERVE

any help would be appreciated

----------

## hecatomb

Searching with google I found a lot of people having the same problem.

There are various solutions.

Here are some of the posts:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=216985&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=25

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?mode=hybrid&t=37112

http://00f.net/blogs/index.php/2004/09/16/nvidia_kernel_module_and_linux_2_6_9_rc2

IMHO the most sensible solution was posted in the gentoo forum by dfy!

 *dfy wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *mb wrote:*   
> 
> @AstralStrom
> ...

 

----------

## DaMouse

http://kernel.damouse.co.uk/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111-r3.tar.bz2

Try that overlay

-DaMouse

----------

